# Price Check on P85



## CLEMCO51 (Dec 24, 2006)

price check on a Ruger P85 - fired a couple of times. excellent condition


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Check gunsamerica.com. that is where I get my prices from. Personally, I would pay more that $300.00 for it.


----------



## chestnut27 (Mar 26, 2007)

Picked one up this weekend for 325.00 out the door. With two mags. and case. Like new. Ran 100 rounds this afternoon with no problems.


----------

